# Zinnser Sealcoat



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Just tried this today and was impressed with how fast it dried. Harder to sand out runs than regular danding dealer. 

Does anyone here have any experience with it?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Just tried this today and was impressed with how fast it dried. Harder to sand out runs than regular danding dealer.
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience with it?


Jeff

We use this stuff all the time. It is absolutely dynamite. I have lots of cool tricks with it if you ever want to pm me about specific situations you are looking at with it.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Scott. We just got it here and it was all I could buy with the new VOC laws. The TDS is interesting as far as applications. We sealed 47 custom made birch doors and drawer front and backs, 13 drawers (raw birch) and 14' feet of base cabinets in the shop today. We also sanded it all down with 220. All ready for oil poly on Sat.

Could a Festool been used or too agressive?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Thanks Scott. We just got it here and it was all I could buy with the new VOC laws. The TDS is interesting as far as applications. We sealed 47 custom made birch doors and drawer front and backs, 13 drawers (raw birch) and 14' feet of base cabinets in the shop today. We also sanded it all down with 220. All ready for oil poly on Sat.
> 
> Could a Festool been used or too agressive?


Oh god its heavenly. The RTS400 all day long.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

here is some of it


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

We use it alot and love it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice rack configuration Jeff.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Do you guys feel like those rack do not allow for enough air flow and effect drying times?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> We use it alot and love it.


Right? The stuff flashes off so fast we just keep stacking it on top of itself and then sand the hell out of it. Makes for some easy topcoat. Have you partnered it up with Ultramax? We get some whack finishes with those two.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Do you guys feel like those rack do not allow for enough air flow and effect drying times?


On longer floppier stuff like claps you can get some blockage. On rigid stuff, no problem. We usually fan it once its tacked either way.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

We were laughing when we set it up for the smaller doors. I told Brad I will post it on PT! I will bring a better camera. That is a 10 and 5 level in one pile.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ROOMINADAY said:


> We were laughing when we set it up for the smaller doors. I told Brad I will post it on PT! I will bring a better camera. That is a 10 and 5 level in one pile.


Beats the heck out of setting up two small racks. Half the space. I like that.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I credit PT for telling me about this system.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Back to sealcoat. Will I be able to get away with 2 coats of poly on drawer boxes and door backs with its magical sealing abilities?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Back to sealcoat. Will I be able to get away with 2 coats of poly on drawer boxes and door backs with its magical sealing abilities?


If you put enough on, sure. I did our new shop trim. Put so much sealer on I only needed one Umax coat and its glass.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Seriously, the stuff will make you feel like Jack Goddam Pauhl.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

ha ha ha! I am on my phone so I can't add any cool heads!

Wish I found it earlier. I will update progress Sat.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Scott, can you provide a link to the top coat you use?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

We've been using a ton of Last n' Last but just had some great results with Old Masters high solids poly.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Scott, can you provide a link to the top coat you use?


This is it


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

ML campbell magnalac, pre cat lacquer. Skip out your polyeurethane and primer deal..2 coats to seal. buff, 1 final top coat. For cabinets of that grade you would be better off without a poly. Sealcoats good stuff though, we use it on hardwood countertops all the time. They say you can wetsand it, but i usually let it stand for a couple of hours. 2 coats of poly should be enough. assuming you put a good first coat of sealcoat on, and were carefull not to buff through it you will be fine:thumbsup:


----------

